# Lens correction profiles for Canon on CS5



## K-amps (Jul 8, 2012)

I just installed Photoshop CS5 and went to the lens correction filter. In order to auto correct, on has to choose the Camera maker and then the lens model... however in my case, I find 6-7 Camera makers listed but no Canon. I mean Nikon is there, Samsung is there, even Apple.... but no Canon!! When I search using the online search button, nothing comes up. How can I get lens profiles for CS5 for my 5diii ?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 8, 2012)

You will need to upgrade to CS6. CS5 will no longer be updated to add new lens profiles.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 8, 2012)

Snap! Time to upgrade my cs3 Extended. 8)


----------



## K-amps (Jul 8, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> You will need to upgrade to CS6. CS5 will no longer be updated to add new lens profiles.



Makes no sense... I am not asking CS5 to add only the 5diii ... but there are zero Canon bodies there...


----------

